# Another chance at a Craftsman Table saw



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

OK...still on the search for a TS. Is this a good deal? The guy wants 175 for this:


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks good. Offer $150.00


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Agreed! With that fence it should be easily worth that.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks like a winner to me.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

i was all set to endorse the saw until i looked at what the current owner appears to be using for mobility. it looks like the casters, on the side of one set of legs, are "engaged" by lifting the saw wheelbarrow style using the fence rails as the "wheelbarrow" handles. so i'd be sure to put a straight edge on the rails to determine if they've been bent at all. if purchased, try to get an ac9950, a herc-u-lift plus. it's no longer produced by ridgid, but would fit that leg stand without modification and is one of the best open tool stand mobile bases ever made.

that notwithstanding, it's a very clean looking saw and complete as far as having all it's parts (miter gauge, blade guard, splitter). the fence looks to be the same as was included on the old ridgid 2412s and 2424s. i still use one of those on an enhanced 2412 and it is quite reliable, once aligned properly. +1 on comments for $150. anything from $100 to 150 is a fair price for that saw and should provide many more years of acceptable service.

also, assuming all is in order with the saw mechanically, the front and rear fence rails can be shifted to the right for increased rip capacity. the tape on the front fence rail would be useless, but it's a very inexpensive way to rip wider work pieces without having to buy an aftermarket fence.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I think thats a good deal at 150.....i'd have no problem paying that.


----------



## yellowcat (Oct 31, 2012)

It sounds good price...but check the arbor bearings first.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks like a good deal.

Of course, always offer less on ANY deal for anything. It never hurts.

I have no problem with the one set of castors. That is the way my saw was set up for 25 years. Only recently when I expanded my garage and had to move my saw a lot did I go for full mobility.

George


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

If it was close I would have already have it bought and I don't even need it much less have a place to put it.

One test to see if it was ( is ) set up correctly - - with the blade lowered completely check the belt tension. Now raise the blade completely while occasionally checking to see if the belt stays at approximately the same tension.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would first check to see if it runs, and cut some wood with it. If allswell, get it.:yes:









 







.


----------



## Kenroy (Apr 5, 2021)

mengtian said:


> OK...still on the search for a TS. Is this a good deal? The guy wants 175 for this:
> 
> View attachment 58583
> 
> ...


How can I get it to buy am living in jamaica


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

Welcome to the forum Kenroy.

This is from 2013.


----------

